# ok to feed silversides as staple?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

My rhom seems to like silversides a lot. Can i feed him silversides as a staple? The are the IQF silversides from H2O LIFE.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

some people do but imho they are way too oily. i feed them occasionally as a treat to some of my fish but i try to stay away from them just because of the mess.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

No mes at all. My Rhom eats the whole thing without leaving anything. What's a good vitamin? I want to get some shrimp and soak them in vitamin before i feed my rhom. Can i also soak squid in vitamin?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

silversides are a saltwater fish if I am not mistaken. You want to try to feed fw fish to fw fish. Silversides sometimes is fine, but not as the main source of food. Squid is ok too sparingly. smelt would be a better choice, vitamin soaked of course. And if you could stuff the bellies with some high quality flake, pellet, or frozen cubes like formula 1 by ocean nutrition that would be even better. If you are stuffing the food, vitamin additive can be decreased to every other or every third feeding. There is a good vitamin out by seachem called "nourish". Might want to give it a try. seachem makes some of the best. Prime and stability are also great proven products by seachem. When other companies compare their own products, they always compare them to seachem, probably because they are the best out there.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

How long would you vitamin soak the food before you feed your fish?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

There are alot of piranha keepers who feed silversides as a staple and it seems to work for them, but a variety of different foods is always best.

Maybe you can rotate silversides with other fish and shrimp. I feed alot of earthworms, too.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Bullsnake said:


> There are alot of piranha keepers who feed silversides as a staple and it seems to work for them, but a variety of different foods is always best.
> 
> Maybe you can rotate silversides with other fish and shrimp. I feed alot of earthworms, too.


where do you get earthworms?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

earthworms are a easy pickup in the sporting goods section of walmart or any bait shop.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

1rhom said:


> There are alot of piranha keepers who feed silversides as a staple and it seems to work for them, but a variety of different foods is always best.
> 
> Maybe you can rotate silversides with other fish and shrimp. I feed alot of earthworms, too.


where do you get earthworms?
[/quote]

BS gets them from the cracked New Jersey parking lot outside of his apartment. He just waits for a rain and then drags his blue couch, bedpan, beer fridge, and the rest of the essentials outside to ponder the origins of the barley in his beer until the slimy guys emerge from the ground. He then walks around in white briefs and a beater with a handicap grabber like this one:








When he manages to sneak up on the elusive creatures he snatches them with his extended reaching tool and puts them in an empty beer can. He continues this process until the cops show up or he runs out of beer. At which point he crawls to the local convenience store and buys another cheap case of barley pop and then crawls back to his apartment with his case and worms in tow. When he feeds the worms to his p's he whispers sweet nothings in there ear until he passes out. Usually he wakes up in the morning to his doorbell being rung by his local garbage man returning his urine stained couch and bed pan.

but yeah... they can be found at any bait shop or walmart.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> There are alot of piranha keepers who feed silversides as a staple and it seems to work for them, but a variety of different foods is always best.
> 
> Maybe you can rotate silversides with other fish and shrimp. I feed alot of earthworms, too.


where do you get earthworms?
[/quote]

BS gets them from the cracked New Jersey parking lot outside of his apartment. He just waits for a rain and then drags his blue couch, bedpan, beer fridge, and the rest of the essentials outside to ponder the origins of the barley in his beer until the slimy guys emerge from the ground. He then walks around in white briefs and a beater with a handicap grabber like this one:








When he manages to sneak up on the elusive creatures he snatches them with his extended reaching tool and puts them in an empty beer can. He continues this process until the cops show up or he runs out of beer. At which point he crawls to the local convenience store and buys another cheap case of barley pop and then crawls back to his apartment with his case and worms in tow. When he feeds the worms to his p's he whispers sweet nothings in there ear until he passes out. Usually he wakes up in the morning to his doorbell being rung by his local garbage man returning his urine stained couch and bed pan.

but yeah... they can be found at any bait shop or walmart.
[/quote]
LOL









Actually I do pick up alot of the earthworms I feed my fish in the parking lot of my building after a heavy rain storm.
All my neighbors have a look of puzzlement and fear when they see me do it. Especially the Chinese family on the second floor.
I wonder what they think I'm doing with the worms....

I used to have a massive compost pile made of leaves and grass clippings. It generated enough heat that I was able to catch worms in the middle of January in the snow. Unfortunately, last year the guy who owned the lot didn't like seeing the giant leafpile and made me flatten it out.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

One vitamin I would seek out is Allithiamine and stuff the silversides with it. Allithiamine is a form of B1 that provides the benefits of thiamine and isn't broken down by thiaminase. In lots of the Asian countries where they eat raw fish as a staple many people take allithiamine as a supplement. With that supplement you can integrate live feeders into your feeding schedule provided you take the necessary measures to prevent the spread of disease and parasites by properly quarantining.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

A good vitamin is boyds vitachem..

Silversides are an ok staple.. I'd stuff them with pellets though just to add some nutrition


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

AS fan said:


> some people do but imho they are way too oily. i feed them occasionally as a treat to some of my fish but i try to stay away from them just because of the mess.


I agree! Silversides are just so damned greasy.







I use sole fillets cut into strips stuffed with cichlid gold pellets as my staple. I also use raw shrimp stuffed with CG pellets once or twice a week, krill I also use occasionally, it's messy stuff but so good for color.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ja said:


> some people do but imho they are way too oily. i feed them occasionally as a treat to some of my fish but i try to stay away from them just because of the mess.


I agree! Silversides are just so damned greasy.







I use sole fillets cut into strips stuffed with cichlid gold pellets as my staple. I also use raw shrimp stuffed with CG pellets once or twice a week, krill I also use occasionally, it's messy stuff but so good for color.
[/quote]
I can't give him shrimp(stuffed with CG) as a staple? I'll try sole tomorrow.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I want to find a nice cheap place in Toronto for silversides.. Anyone know any joints? I pay like $10 for this tiny ass ziplock bag of them.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigga said:


> I want to find a nice cheap place in Toronto for silversides.. Anyone know any joints? I pay like $10 for this tiny ass ziplock bag of them.


I got a lrg sized zipploc bag of them for 10bucks at my grocery store.
Metro didnt have them but food basics/price chopper did


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I got mine at a fish market for like 4 bucks.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

1rhom said:


> some people do but imho they are way too oily. i feed them occasionally as a treat to some of my fish but i try to stay away from them just because of the mess.


I agree! Silversides are just so damned greasy.







I use sole fillets cut into strips stuffed with cichlid gold pellets as my staple. I also use raw shrimp stuffed with CG pellets once or twice a week, krill I also use occasionally, it's messy stuff but so good for color.
[/quote]
I can't give him shrimp(stuffed with CG) as a staple? I'll try sole tomorrow.
[/quote]

No no sorry I use shrimp stuffed with CG pellets maybe once a week or so as a treat but that is a staple treat that I use. As a rare treat I may throw some meal worms in but that's once in a while like evry couple of months or so.


----------

